# Dragon Age Origins



## WopaDoBop (Nov 9, 2009)

I searched, and nobody has mentioned this game? :doublesho

Anyone else playing it, I've just installed it, everything up to max, really pretty 

It feels like a real successor to Baldur's Gate, made of win so far imo, and i'm only level 3!


----------

